# Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter



## actionking (29. August 2016)

*Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter*

Hallo, 
habe eben entdeckt, dass es hier einen Caseking Bereich gibt.
Ersteinmal ein großes Lob ans Caseking Team, ich habe Anfang des Monats einen PC bestellt und vor einer Woche erhalten. Das Endergebnis sieht einfach nur super aus.

Doch leider habe ich folgendes Problem:
Beim Herunterfahren über "Startmenü", "Ein/Aus", "Herunterfahren" fährt der PC nicht immer komplett runter. Mal schaltet er sich normal ab, mal geht der PC nicht aus. Das heißt, Bild geht aus, Tastatur und Maus gehen aus, aber Licht und Lüfter im PC sind weiter an und schalten nicht ab. Erst durch längeres betätigen des Powerschalters fährt er runter. Beim erneuten Anschalten kommt keine Fehlermeldung, alles funktioniert normal. Der Resetschalter funktioniert in diesem Zustand auch nicht. 

System:
Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4,5Ghz (von Caseking übertaktet)
Asus Maximus VIII Hero
32GB RAM Corsair
Gainward GTX 1080 Phönix GS
Asus ROG Sonar Phoebus
Toshiba 3TB Festplatte
Samsung 250GB SSD 850EVO
Crucial 1TB SSD MX200

Angeschlossene Geräte per USB:
Gigabyte Aivia Tastatur
Logitech G500 Maus
Brother DCPJ4110DW Drucker

Monitor: 
Dell S2716DG

Alle Treiber sind aktuell.

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## NerdFlanders (29. August 2016)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter*

Hört sich an als könnte ein Windows Dienst oder ein Treiber nicht beendet werden können.  Starte im abgesichten Modus und berichte ob der PC von dort normal herunter fährt.

Weiters: Du hast ein Problem das direkt mit der Stromversorgung zu tun hat, postest aber alles außer dem Netzteil xD Was für eines hast du?


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (29. August 2016)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter*

Hallo actionking,

wie auch "NerdFlanders" bereits angemerkt hat, kann es durchaus an einem Prozess liegen, der ausgeführt wird und das Abschalten des PCs verhindert. Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass der PC bei uns normal heruntergefahren ist, andernfalls hätten wir es natürlich nicht versendet.

Versuche es mal in der Tat mit dem "Abgesicherten Modus". Sollte das Problem weiter bestehen, liegt es wohl eher nicht an einem Prozess.

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## actionking (29. August 2016)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter*

Danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten. Doofe Frage, aber wie komme ich bei Win 10 in den abgesicherten Modus ?
Und mein Netzteil ist ein be quiet Dark PowerPro P11 650Watt. Hatte ich ganz vergessen
Ich werds heut abend mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (29. August 2016)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter*

Der Rechner kann im abgesicherten Modus gestartet werden, wenn Sie während des Startvorgangs noch vor dem erscheinen des Windowszeichens die Tastenkombination Strg + F8 drücken. Somit wird der Startmanager aufgerufen und Sie können den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus starten.

Hinweis
Aufgrund von derzeitigen schnellen PCs mit Fastboot oder SSD ist es mühsam den Abtastzeitpunkt mit der Strg + F8 Tastenkombination während des Bootvorgangs zu treffen. Somit ist es mittlerweile schwierig auf diesem Weg den Windows Startmanager aufzurufen. Alternativ dazu kann der abgesicherte Modus direkt aus Windows heraus gestartet werden.

Quelle: Wie starte ich Windows 10 im abgesicherten Modus?


----------



## actionking (29. August 2016)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter*

Habe jetzt den abgesicherten Modus ausprobiert. Einmal hat es geklappt den PC herunterzufahren, beim zweiten Mal bekam ich einen Bluescreen mit der Meldung: "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR"


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (30. August 2016)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter*

Hi actionking,

"in den meisten Fällen werden WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR-Bluescreenfehler nach der Installation neuer Hardware- oder Software auftreten. Diese WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR-Bluescreens können während der Programminstallation auftreten, während eine mit WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR zusammenhängende Software (z.B. Windows Operating System) läuft, während ein Microsoft Corporation-Treiber geladen wird, oder während dem Starten oder Herunterfahren von Windows. Nachzuverfolgen, wann und wo ein STOP- Fehler auftritt ist wichtig, wenn Sie das Problem beheben wollen."

Es handelt sich anscheinend in der Tat um einen Software, aber keinen Hardwarefehler. Das ist natürlich sehr schwer aus der Ferne zu ermitteln, denn im Grunde erklärt das auch, warum in unserem Hause alles reibungslos vonstatten ging. Hier musst du die Ursache ausfindig machen und ich schätze, du kommst um eine frische Installation von Windows nicht umher.

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## actionking (30. August 2016)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter*

Hallo, 
ich habe gestern noch den aktuellen Treiber für meinen Drucker installiert. Den hatte ich vorher nur angeschlossen aber keinen Treiber installiert...hatte ich vergessen. Danach konnte ich den Rechner 3 mal herunterfahren ohne das er hängen blieb.
Könnte es etwa auch daran gelegen haben ?
Windows neu installieren....och nööö
MfG 
actionking


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (30. August 2016)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter*

Hallo actionking,

ja, das kann auch an dem Druckertreiber gelegen haben und es scheint dieser auch  verantwortlich zu sein. 

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## actionking (30. August 2016)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter*

Lag wohl doch nicht am Drucker, Fehler ist noch da. Zwar kein Bluescreen, aber der am Anfang geschilderte Fehler besteht noch.
Ich hab auch nochmal ein bisschen im Internet geforscht und es scheinen viele ein ähnliches Problem zu haben. Unter anderen soll es am "Intel Management Engine Interface" liegen. Aber hier komme ich im Moment nicht weiter.


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (31. August 2016)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter*

Ok, das wäre dann der nächste Treiber. Wohl oder übel musst du da in der Tat Schritt für Schritt den Übeltäter ausfindig machen. Vielleicht bekommst du es ja ohne eine frische Windows Installation noch hin.

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## actionking (31. August 2016)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht komplett runter*

Habe gestern noch den Drucker einfach mal vom Rechner abgestöpselt. Danach klappte 2 mal Neustart und 2 mal ruterfahfen.  Ich wage es zu hoffen.

Nein Fehler immer noch da


----------

